# Shawn Lane's equip



## Wiz (Dec 15, 2006)

Does anybody know what kind of guitar/setup/string gauge Shawn was using in this video?

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vmyh_BTMHUA

I know he later on switched to a different guitar, but I really like the tone on this one. I remember somebody telling me that he was using a very light gauge (like.008) and as low of an action as humanly possible.

Does anybody know more about it, and/or have links?

It's just that right now I have an Ibanez 2617 that's hanging from my wall not doing much good, so I though I might as well convert it into something Laneish 

Wiz


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 15, 2006)

When he was using the Charvel, I'm pretty sure he was using nines, and went down to eights when his arthritis got really bad. On his first video he says he switched gauges a lot (apparently he liked to tune to D or E flat occasionally and would use a correspondingly heavier set of strings). The main thing to aim for would be a totally straight neck, which apparently was a constant for him, and was the main thing he liked about his Vigiers (the necks on those are apparently virtually warp-proof). You may need to take it to a pro, as for that sort of set-up to work, you'll have to have totally even frets to avoid any buzzing issues.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin (Dec 15, 2006)

I recall the same, the light gauge and low action. 8-38 The guitar is one of those really nice charvel Jackson strat copies. 750XL? Like one of these Has a schaller floyd, flametop, pretty sure its a mahogany body flame maple top maple neck with ebony boar real MOP inlays. These were either set neck or neck through they werent bolt ons.






As for anything else I cant help ya.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 15, 2006)

> This exclusive advanced concept of 10% carbon and 90% wood replaces the traditional metal truss rod with a dense carbon strip to reinforce the neck. Employed for 18 years on all Vigier guitars and basses, this concept makes the neck strong and stable during climate change. We never believed it was logical to drill a hole through a neck and then insert a rod of metal inside. Because wood necks vibrate, they can absorb the energy of the string and shorten sustain. The 10/90 neck is solid, notes ring longer and your sound is precise and powerful.



From the Vigier website.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 15, 2006)

he also was always with his Roland GP-100 preamp..........and even at times played Fender strats he could play anybodys guitar and amp but he had to have his...pre amp...I seen him four times and once with Jonas Hellborg (the worlds greatest bass player)...and he was awesome.....


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 15, 2006)

I don't know about string gauges (I assume really light, based on his tone), but at the time this was shot he was using the Charvel 750xl as his main guitar, as pictured above. I have one, though mine is a fixed-bridge version unlike his, and it's basically a cross between a Soloist and a Les Paul--set neck, ultra-thick mahogany body w/maple cap, and 24.75" scale. 

However, the guitar in this video is different--it appears to be a 1991 Jackson Professional limited edition Archtop Soloist, which is an ultra-rare piece and is one of the few Japanese Jacksons that regularly sells used for over $1000 these days. The Limited Edition '91 is very different than either the 750xl or the regular AT Soloist Pro, in that it has a shallower arch more like the USA Archtop Soloists, as well as a lot more bling, including some of the most beautiful inlays ever. Jackson aficionados get all crazy whenever one of these turns up for sale, which ain't very often.


----------



## Wiz (Dec 15, 2006)

So what exactly should I tell the pro to do with my guitar? It's going to be real hard to explain 

Maybe if you guys would like to help me out, it would be awesome


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 15, 2006)

Simple--extremely low action and .008s. That may or may not be what Shawn actually used, but it will be the best way to get into that territory. That's my favorite setup for legato playing of that sort.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 16, 2006)

Just tell him you want the neck as straight, and the action as low as possible, and that you'd be prepared to have the frets dressed if needed (be warned, this may get pricy). 0.008 gauge strings would probably be best as well.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 17, 2006)

Lane and Holdsworth are pretty much why I ordered a zero radius fretboard and 6000 fretwire on my KxK.


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 17, 2006)

is it easier to play with a zero radius neck?


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 17, 2006)

Many people hate it.

The thing is, with no radius, and matching the bridge saddles to that, you can get the action disgustingly low. For legato playing like Lane and Holdsworth where there isnt a whole lot of huge bends, but more about note choice, this is a great help. Add on humungoid frets and light strings, and it's even easier to play in that style (mechanically speaking haha).


----------



## leatherface2 (Dec 17, 2006)

is it really hard to bend notes and where can i get a neck like that?also whats up with carbon.is that almost like the material like rain song acoustics.this thread really got my intrest on the subject.im gonna look around web


----------



## Durero (Dec 17, 2006)

leatherface2 said:


> is it easier to play with a zero radius neck?


I think it absolutely is. I find everything, including bends, easier.



leatherface2 said:


> is it really hard to bend notes and where can i get a neck like that?also whats up with carbon.is that almost like the material like rain song acoustics.this thread really got my intrest on the subject.im gonna look around web



check out:

http://www.mosesgraphite.com/


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 17, 2006)

Must....Have....Shiny....Blue....Instruemt...Too...Expensive!!!


----------



## playstopause (Dec 17, 2006)

^

Neat!!!!!! 
Need... this... in... a... seven...


----------



## Wiz (Dec 17, 2006)

Actually if I were to get a steinberger I'd probably go for the one Brett has. You can see it in action on his instructional video btw. Apparently they're almost impossible to find nowadays, not only because they were only sold in Australia (and nearby) but also because I think they stopped making them after the late 80s.

http://www.brettgarsed.com/gear/gear.php

By the way, does this mean it's impossible to have a perfectly straight neck without graphite?


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 18, 2006)

Wiz said:


> By the way, does this mean it's impossible to have a perfectly straight neck without graphite?



I doubt it, but I suspect you'd have to get it set up pretty regularly to maintain it.


----------



## playstopause (Dec 18, 2006)

Wiz said:


> Actually if I were to get a steinberger I'd probably go for the one Brett has. You can see it in action on his instructional video btw. Apparently they're almost impossible to find nowadays, not only because they were only sold in Australia (and nearby) but also because I think they stopped making them after the late 80s.
> 
> http://www.brettgarsed.com/gear/gear.php



Woah, never seen one like this (with an actual headstock). Really nice!


----------



## Durero (Dec 23, 2006)

Wiz said:


> By the way, does this mean it's impossible to have a perfectly straight neck without graphite?


If you go with multiple laminations of hardwoods in your neck - eg. 3 piece neck or more, then you definitely get much more stiffness than just a one piece neck. I have a 6-piece maple/ebony neck with a very long scale (36"-32") and it is very stiff and straight, and doesn't require a truss rod.


----------

